# Ibanez M80M Makeover (updated with Clips!)



## simonXsludge (Jan 31, 2015)

Oi!

I've had this Ibanez M80M for about a year and it has been a bit of a piece of work so far. I'm not sure if I would have kept it if it didn't sound so great, but it has become a studio stable for me with its much clearer and articulate sonic qualities compared to my RG2228A.

Since I received it, I had to have the fretwork fixed, which was a relatively quick and easy fix, but it had to be done. It was playable from that point on and I recorded quite a bit of material with it, but still wasn't satisfied with how it played. The action was fairly high and it was impossible to adjust the bridge properly - the treble side seemed to set up fine, the bass side was jammed at a much higher level, so it was out of whack and the lower strings had a fairly high action. I have small hands, so the 29.4" scale is quite a bit of work for me already, but the high action just made it even harder to play.

After swapping the Lundgren for an Instrumental Pickups SFTY3, I was getting annoyed with the playability issues and finally decided to drop it off at my trusted local tech/luthier's workshop to have these things taken care of. He fixed the bridge - the screw anchor on the bass side wasn't installed properly and stuck out of the bridge route more than 1mm, so no wonder it didn't set up as low as the treble side. He also shimmed the neck and stained the fretboard black for me, all of which really makes the guitar what it should have been in the first place - a bad ass low end Heavy Metal machine.

I'm glad I kept the guitar despite all these issues, because it plays, sounds and looks better than ever.

Before/after:


















































I recorded some quick clips with it, tune in:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/riff-i-instrumental-pickups-sfty3-8-30[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sludgestudios/riff-ii-instrumental-pickups-sfty3-8-30[/SC]

I have to mention that I still have to adjust the pickup height a bit. The Lundgren was definitely sitting a tad higher and I'll have to add some foam under the SFTY3 to get it closer to the strings. I will update the clips eventually - next time I'm changing strings, I will take care of the pickup height.

Enjoy!


----------



## wigger (Jan 31, 2015)

Awesome pictures man! This guitar is a real beauty. Looking forward to hear the clips


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2015)

Not the first time I've seen someone say the fretwork was off on an M80M which is a bummer.  The bridge anchor is just bizarre though, you would think they would catch stuff like that since the action would be off, but I guess maybe it fell within their factory spec or something? Either way, glad you got her fixed up, looks like a beast now!


----------



## Allealex (Jan 31, 2015)

That fretboard turned out great


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 31, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> Not the first time I've seen someone say the fretwork was off on an M80M which is a bummer.  The bridge anchor is just bizarre though, you would think they would catch stuff like that since the action would be off, but I guess maybe it fell within their factory spec or something? Either way, glad you got her fixed up, looks like a beast now!


Mine was from the first or second batch of these. I feel like they were produced in a bit of a rush because of the high demand. It was worth the hassle, though... plays great now. I got the action really nice and low after taking these photos.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> Mine was from the first or second batch of these. I feel like they were produced in a bit of a rush because of the high demand. It was worth the hassle, though... plays great now. I got the action really nice and low after taking these photos.



Yep that sounds about right, my bud got his immediately when they were released. He got the frets taken care of and said the rest of the guitar is awesome so he's happy he did, just a bummer that it wasn't right straight from the factory.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Jan 31, 2015)

you prefer the instrumental over the Lundgren? They are almost half the price.. really considering him


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 31, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> you prefer the instrumental over the Lundgren? They are almost half the price.. really considering him


I do.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Jan 31, 2015)

Was really dreading looking at this thread thinking this was going to be a terrible mauling refinish of such a nice guitar.

Pleasantly surprised
Bit odd about the bridge man, never heard of that problem on one before 
Stained Fretboard looks awesome!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 31, 2015)

i take any new guitar now to the tech right away

even a prestige ibby, i'll take it pickups, strings and all to the tech and just have them get my guitar exactly how i want it

my bass was no exception and neither will any future guitar

i think after i finally get my RGD and a Dingwall, i'm pretty much done for buying guitars for a very long time (add foot to mouth should i reverse that decision)


----------



## DeathChord (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm glad that you finally have it setup the way it should be. I had some fret work done on mine but that was the extent of what needed to be done other than a slight mod to the 7/8 nut mounting screw to accommodate the large gauges I use.

[FONT=&quot]How do you like the SFTY3 so far? How does it differ from the M8 ? The change to the fret board was a real nice decision and indeed lends to the aesthetic of the guitars character.[/FONT]


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 1, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> i take any new guitar now to the tech right away


I used to, but there are a lot of basic things that I have learned to adjust by myself. I usually get them intonated to my desired tuning with my preferred set of strings right from the distributor and take care of the action et cetera myself. My skills didn't cut it with this one, but the issues obviously took some more professional work.



DeathChord said:


> [FONT=&quot]How do you like the SFTY3 so far? How does it differ from the M8?[/FONT]


I love it, the SFTY3 is my favourite 7- and 8-string pickup. I've tried it in my RG2228A before and it worked a tad better because it was closer to the strings, so I need to put some more foam under it next time I'm changing strings on the M80M and it should be on point.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks Fantastic, Simon.
My poor Indo RGA-8 had awful setup when arrived, then i did a lot of tweeks and adjustments. Now it plays like a dream.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 2, 2015)

I added a before/after comparison photo to the original post:


----------



## Decipher (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks sweet! Played one of these the other day at my local dealer and it was pretty hard NOT to walk out with it.


----------



## Chox (Feb 2, 2015)

That's a beautiful guitar you have there.

Also, do you use Instagram as simonxsludge? If so I believe you "liked" some of my videos. Small world if so .


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 3, 2015)

Chox said:


> Also, do you use Instagram as simonxsludge?


I sure do.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 3, 2015)

that fret board looks great 

did you have an issue with a gap between the neck & pocket? some of us who bought the first rg8's had to send them back or fix the problem. the first run's may have been rushed too...or just made cheap


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 3, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that fret board looks great
> 
> did you have an issue with a gap between the neck & pocket?


Thanks!

And nah, no issue with that. It's not like I didn't have enough other issues with it, hahaha... but the neck pocket was a perfect fit for sure.


----------



## octatoan (Feb 9, 2015)

Simon (I guess): Do you think current M80Ms are gonna be like yours was?


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know, but there have been very satisfied M80M customers. If anything, the production should have settled down and established a little bit since the high demand for a quick turnaround of the first batches. Order at a place with a decent return policy and you should be okay. I'd still recommend the guitar, for its tonal qualities. And the playability of mine is up there now, too.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 11, 2015)

Lovely! Sounds killer, too


----------



## Vres (Apr 6, 2015)

I would be more impressed if you didn't desaturate the "after" picture. But anyway I will do this to my M80M too.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Apr 7, 2015)

Crescendo said:


> I would be more impressed if you didn't desaturate the "after" picture. But anyway I will do this to my M80M too.



What makes got think the after pic is desaturated? The colour of the maple neck at the headstock looks perfectly intact to me. 

You really have to be looking to find the colour though - there isn't a whole lot of it in shot! 

I'm getting kind of tempted to do this, too.


----------



## Vres (Apr 7, 2015)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> What makes got think the after pic is desaturated?


Look at the body and the case. I mean it's not completely desaturated since the headstock has some color in it, but still. Unnecessary editing.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 8, 2015)

Crescendo said:


> Look at the body and the case. I mean it's not completely desaturated since the headstock has some color in it, but still. Unnecessary editing.


I actually didn't, that would be pointless. Whatever you think you see must be caused by the natural lighting. It was a grey day, the guitar is black, the case is grey and so is my carpet. I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## olejason (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks awesome but every time I see one of these guitars it kills me that they didn't use ebony or at least dyed rosewood for the boards.


----------



## Haphe (Apr 8, 2015)

It's beautiful, and it sounds amazing too!


----------



## Whipsy77 (Oct 17, 2016)

Do you know what stain was used to make this ebony and has it worn off at all?


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 19, 2016)

Whipsy77 said:


> Do you know what stain was used to make this ebony and has it worn off at all?


It was leather dye and hasn't worn off, but I didn't end up playing it live or anything. I recently sold the guitar as well.


----------



## Whipsy77 (Oct 23, 2016)

simonXsludge said:


> It was leather dye and hasn't worn off, but I didn't end up playing it live or anything. I recently sold the guitar as well.



Thanks mate


----------

